# Programm lässt sich nicht ausführen



## kathiE (5. Jan 2007)

Hallo, 
Bitte schnell antworten brauch das für meine Facharbeit!!!

ich habe im jcreator ein programm geschrieben, das beim compilen kein problem anzeigt und anschließend : process completed. wenn ich nun auf "execute" gehe, macht es nicht außer im Defaultfeld nocheinmal process completed zu schreiben ?!?
Um´das problem zu testen, habe ichs mit hello world probiert, dabei schreibt es Hello world zwar , aber in dem Default - Feld in dem auch process competed steht. Das müsste doch ein eigenes Fnster sein, oder???
BITTE HELFT MIR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildcard (5. Jan 2007)

Vielleicht kann dir jemand helfen der den jcreator kennt, aber ich lese da nur zuviel Kaffee raus...


----------



## The_S (5. Jan 2007)

Evtl. mal JCreator neu installieren, bei mir öffnet er nämlich standardmäßig n neues Fenster  . Bzw. welche Version benutzt du?


----------



## kathiE (5. Jan 2007)

also ich benutze den xinox jcreator LE


----------



## The_S (5. Jan 2007)

ja schon ... und welche Version? 2.5, 3.5? Hab den auch und bei mir ist sowas noch nie passiert. Von daher einfach mal neuinstalliern. Gibt ja nix großartiges zum Einrichten  .


----------



## kathiE (5. Jan 2007)

jcreator 400 ( bzw. ich schätze, das bedeutet 4.o )


----------



## The_S (5. Jan 2007)

:shock: Gibts da scho ne neue Version? Also mtin 3.5er funktionierts aufjedenfall. Beim 4.0er kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.


----------



## The_S (5. Jan 2007)

OK, hab ihn (den 4er) mir mal eben gezogen und folgendes Programm geschrieben:


```
/**
 * @(#)Test.java
 *
 *
 * @author 
 * @version 1.00 2007/1/5
 */


public class Test {

    public Test() {
    }
    
    public static void main(String[] args) {
    	System.out.println("Hallo");
    }
    
}
```

Danach auf Build => compile
und anschließend auf Build => Execute File

Und es hat sich ein neues Konsolenfenster mit dem Text "Hallo" geöffnet. Funktioniert also ohne Probleme!


----------



## kathiE (5. Jan 2007)

also ich hab mir jetzt den 3.5 runtergekaden und den anderen deinstalliert und es geht!!!

Vielen, vielen dank


----------



## The_S (5. Jan 2007)

Beim 4er funktionierts bei mir wie gesagt auch ... Evtl. den einfach nochmal installieren.


----------



## kathiE (5. Jan 2007)

eine frage noch : dieses fenster, das sich beim ausführen öffnet, ist schon so ein schwarzes wie es auch bei start - ausführen- ... kommt,oder? und wie läuft das dann, wenn man ein programm hat, bei dem man etwas eingeben muss oder grafiken erstellt?


----------



## The_S (5. Jan 2007)

geöffnet wird die Standardkonsole deines Betriebssystems. Bei Benutzereingaben kannst du entweder eingaben direkt von dieser Konsole einlesen oder alternativ eine GUI basteln. Da kannst du dann auch die Anzeige der Konsole unterbinden.


----------

